# Pre filter question



## Hueyguy626 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a pre filter work around like panty hose or any thing like that..ill buy one I just ordered my filter and forgot to get a prefilter..

also i just ordered a dynatek box and will be snorkeling with the mimb directions. also doing the stock exhaust mod.. im guessing that the chances of me having to rejet are pretty good.. it is a bone stock 650 sra got her with 50 hrs on it for 3 grand guy thought it was an 05 turns out after i ran the vin number it is an 06.. hahahah dummy did not even know what he had


----------

